# Outlook pdf Anhang mittels Link in der Mail starten



## A5 Infoschlampe (15. Juni 2004)

Hi,

meine Frage bezieht sich auf Outlook bzw. weitere kompatible eMail Clients:

Ich möchte diversen Geschäftskunden beim Versand von Werbeunterlagen, die diese per eMail Anahng zugeschickt bekommen (pdf Format) einen Link in der eMail anbieten, wo mittels Klick die Werbemappe geöffnet werden kann

Das würde eine eMail wesentlich komfortbaler und proffesioneller Gestalten.
Also wie einen Hyperlink, aber mit Verweis auf das pdf-File.

Ist das überhaupt möglich Wegen Sicherheitsroutinen etc

Für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar,

Gruß Dan


----------



## Sinac (16. Juni 2004)

Wo ist das Problem, natürlich kannst du in einer HTML-Mail einen Link auf eine pdf Datei setzen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## A5 Infoschlampe (17. Juni 2004)

> Wo ist das Problem.......



... der Ziel des Links in der Mail soll das *aktuelle pdf-Attachment* in der Mail sein.

Also irgendwie "File:///*attachment.pdf*" oder so

 Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß Dan


----------



## A5 Infoschlampe (19. Juni 2004)

Hat da keiner einen Vorschlag


----------



## KristophS (19. Juni 2004)

Ich würde es wo online hochladen und ,dann dorthin verlinken.
Sehe ansich keine andere Möglichkeit ,da es ja ,glaube ich, immer davon abhängt welchen Email Client die User benutzen etc.


----------



## A5 Infoschlampe (19. Juni 2004)

Das mit einem externen Verweis wollte ich nicht anstreben, sonst hätte ich ja nicht gepostet!

Es soll lediglich das pdf File im Anhang mittels Link erreichbar sein, aber ich glaube das wird wohl leider nicht möglich sein Ich wüßte es jedenfalls nicht!



//edit
gehen wir doch mal vom eMail Client Outlook aus, wenn es was hilft?!


----------



## A5 Infoschlampe (20. Juni 2004)

Habs selbst herausgefunden  
Aber danke für die Mühe


----------



## Coranor (20. Juni 2004)

Könntest uns auch die Lösung Deines Problems verraten, glaube das würde sicher einige hier interessieren, mich interessierts jedenfalls.


----------

